# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes > Λιμάνια της Ελλάδας  (Greeks Ports) >  Δελτίο Σύμης (Symi report)

## ελμεψη

Μπορεί να είναι ένα μικρό λιμάνι, αλλά περναέι πάρα πολύ κόσμος την περίοδο του καλοκαιριού και έχει πολλές ομορφίες.Όποιος είχε την τύχη να περάσει από αυτό το λιμάνι ας μοιραστεί σε αυτό το θέμα ότι του έχει μείνει από αυτό.

----------


## ελμεψη

Αρχικά μια πρόσφατη βραδινή φωτογραφία της μεγάλης βδομάδας από τον Γυαλό.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Το καλοκαίρι του 2008 είχα την τύχη να επισκευτώ κάποιους συγγενείς οι οποίοι μένουν μόνιμα στο νησί.Οι εντυπώσεις που μου άφησε ήταν οι καλύτερες!Όπως ανέφερες φίλε ελμεψη το λιμάνι αν και είναι μικρό το καλοκαίρι γεμίζει με τουρίστες και πολλές φορές δύσκολα βρίσκεις άδειο τραπέζι στις ταβέρνες που υπάρχουν.
Παραθέτω 2 φωτογραφίες του λιμανιού κατά την άφιξη μου στο λιμάνι της Σύμης.
3/7/2008 ώρα 16:46 το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ φτάνει στο λιμάνι της Σύμης
*DSC00738.jpg
*Το λιμάνι της Σύμης από ψηλά*
DSC00780.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Για να μη μένουμε μόνο στις φωτογραφίες ας πούμε και κάποιες πληροφορίες για το λιμάνι για το φανάρι του γράψαμε στο σχετικό θέμα:



> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ελμεψη
> 
> 
> Μπαίνοντας κανείς στο λιμάνι της Σύμης μπορεί να δει στα δεξιά του το πράσινο φανάρι που βρίσκεταιο δίπλα από το <<Ρολόι>> και κάτω από την αστυνομία.
> 
> 
> Κι όπως βλέπεουμε στο συνημμένο επικόλλημα της αγγελίας προς ναυτιλλομένους 50 του 2005 (μπορέιτε να το δέιτε εδώ http://www.hnhs.gr/portal/page/portal/HNHS/Aggelies/agg_2005 .)
> Ο φανός είναι αναλάμπον πράσινος (ότι έιναιπράσινος το καταλαβαίνουμε και από τη φωτογραφία θα μου πέιτε) έχει περίοδο 3 δευτερόλεπτα, εστιακό ύψος 8 μετρα και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 3 ναυτικά μίλια. Είναι στη θέση 36° 37,2&#180; Β 27° 50,6&#180; Α.
> Simi.jpg


Και μερικές ναυτιλιακές πληροφορίες όπως τις διαβάζουμε στην αγγλία προς ναυτιλλομένους 62/05 (http://www.hnhs.gr/gr/ntm/feb05/0205.pdf):
«Τα βάθη περί τον άξονά του κυμαίνονται μεταξύ εξήντα (60) και πέντε (5) περίπου μέτρων σε ελάχιστη απόσταση ανοικτά του κρηπιδώματος του μυχού του. Σε απόσταση 250 περίπου μέτρα νότιο-νοτιοδυτικά του βορειοδυτικού ορίου του λιμένα υπάρχει προβλήτας βορειοανατολικής διευθύνσεως μήκους δέκα (10) μέτρων και πλάτους πέντε (5) περίπου μέτρων και φέρει δέστρες στην κεφαλή του. Τα δε βάθη μπροστά του κυμαίνονται μεταξύ 2,5 και 3,1 περίπου μέτρων. Μετά τον προβλήτα η κρηπίδωση συνεχίζεται νοτιοανατολικά για πενήντα (50) περίπου μέτρα με βάθη κοντά της μικρότερα του μέτρου. Κατόπιν στρέφει προς νότια κατεύθυνση για μήκος σαράντα (40) περίπου μέτρων με βάθη κοντά της μικρότερα του μέτρου. Στο τέλος της ανωτέρω κρηπίδωσης λειτουργεί φανός (ΑΕΦ 9460 – Ε4734,4) με αναλάμπον πράσινο φως. Σε μικρή απόσταση βορειότερα από το φανό βρίσκεται καταφανής πύργος με ρολόι στην κορυφή του. Εσωτερικά του λιμένα βρίσκεται η πόλη Σύμη. Το κρηπίδωμα που εκκινεί από το φανό έχει νοτιοδυτική κατεύθυνση και εκτείνεται επί τετρακόσια (400) περίπου μέτρα μέχρι το βορειοδυτικό όριο του μυχού του λιμένα. Φέρει δε σε όλο το μήκος του δέστρες τα δε βάθη του από τον φανό και μέχρι απόσταση εκατόν ενενήντα (190) μέτρα περίπου νοτιοδυτικά από αυτόν κυμαίνονται από 7,1 μέτρα μέχρι 4,4 μέτρα κοντά του ενώ ανοικτά του αυξάνονται.
Στο υπόλοιπο τμήμα του κρηπιδώματος τα βάθη ξεκινούν από 4,8 μέτρα και ελαττώνονται ομαλά μέχρι τα δύο (2) περίπου μέτρα στο βορειοδυτικό όριο του μυχού του λιμένα. Εκεί υπάρχει μια μικρή εσοχή τραπεζοειδούς σχήματος με βάθη μικρότερα του μέτρου. Από εκεί εκκινεί νέο κρηπίδωμα με κατεύθυνση νοτιοανατολική και μήκος ενενήν τα (90) περίπου μέτρα, τα δε βάθη μέχρι απόσταση δέκα (10) μέτρων ανοικτά του είναι περίπου τέσσερα (4) μέτρα. Μετά στρέφει βορειοανατολικά για εκατόν είκοσι (120) περίπου μέτρα και τα βάθη μπροστά του κυμαίνονται από τέσσερα (4) μέτρα περίπου μέχρι 3,1 περίπου μέτρα στο ακραίο τμήμα του, και τα δύο τμήματα φέρουν δέστρες σε όλο το μήκος τους.
Από εκεί το κρηπίδωμα στρέφει ανατολικά για εκατόν είκοσι (120) περίπου μέτρα. Έχει δέστρες και βάθη από 2,3 μέτρα μέχρι 5,6 μέτρα. Στη συνέχεια για τετρακόσια (400) μέτρα η κρηπίδωση συνεχίζεται με βορειοανατολική κατεύθυνση χωρίς ιδιαίτερη σημασία. Τα βάθη κοντά της είναι μικρότερα του μέτρου ενώ στο αρχικό τμήμα της εκατόν δέκα (110) μέτρων υπάρχουν κρίκοι πρόσδεσης.»

Έτσι έχουμε και πληροφορίες για να αγκυροβολήσει κάποιος και να δέσει στα κηπιδώματα που βλέπουμε στις φωτογραφίες.

----------


## sylver23

Στην σύμη ειχα μέινει 15 μερες.Το λιμανι της ειναι ενα στολιδι.Το σπιτι που νοικιαζαμε ηταν το τελευταιο σπιτι οπως βλεπουμε την θαλασσα στα δεξια.Δηλαδη λιγο εξω απο την πολη.Τα νερα μεσα στο λιμανι καταπληκτικα.Απο το μπαλκονι μας βουτουσαμε κατευθειαν σε 6 μετρα βαθος.Τι ποιο ωραιο να μενεις σε αυτο το σπιτι και να εχεις θεα στα αριστερα σου και απεναντι ολο το λιμανι της συμης και στα δεξια σου το πελαγος.Περα απο αυτο να βλεπεις καρε καρε την πλωρη των πλοιων της δανε να περνανε απο μπροστα σου και να μανουβραρουν για να δεσουν!!!

(δυστυχως φωτο απο καραβια εχω μονο του ιαλυσσος στο λιμανι της συμης )

Η βολτα στο λιμανι ειναι κατι το εξαιρετικο.Οπου και να κοιταξεις βλεπεις μονο ομορφια και γραφικοτητα!!Ταβερνες μπαρακια κοσμος που βολταρει -ολα μια ωραια συνθεση .Για φαι καλο ειναι να πας στις πιο μεσα ταβερνες στα σοκακια καθως οι παραθαλασσιες ειναι οι εμπορικες και δεν λενε και πολλα..!

----------


## ελμεψη

Για να σου θυμήσω Sylver 23 εκείνες τις μέρες έχω μια εικόνα από εκείνο το σπίτι αν κατάλαβα καλά.Βέβαια μέσα σε αυτήν την εικόνα δεν θα μπορούσε να λείπει το Μαρίνα που εκτελούσε την άγονη.Θα ανεβάσω σιγά σιγά από αρκετές οπτικές το λιμάνι για να έχετε μια πλήρη αντίληψη του τοπίου.

----------


## sylver23

σωστος!!!ειναι το τελευταιο σπιτι που φαινεται στην φωτο διπλα απο ενα που εχει πεσει!!!
αυτα ειναι...πολυ καλες αναμνησεις απο κει

τα τρια ιδια  σπιτακια που φαινονται στην φωτο με κεραμιδια ειναι καινουργια δωματια??αμα ξερεις..

----------


## ελμεψη

> σωστος!!!ειναι το τελευταιο σπιτι που φαινεται στην φωτο διπλα απο ενα που εχει πεσει!!!
> αυτα ειναι...πολυ καλες αναμνησεις απο κει
> 
> τα τρια ιδια  σπιτακια που φαινονται στην φωτο με κεραμιδια ειναι καινουργια δωματια??αμα ξερεις..


Βασικά με κάθε επιφύλαξη κάποιο από αυτά τα σπιτάκια πρέπει να είναι ενός πρώην υπουργού.Τώρα τι γίνεται με τα άλλα δεν ξέρω.Αλλά δεν νομίζω να ενοικιάζονται.

----------


## sylver23

το σπιτακι του πρωην υπουργου (δεν θυμαμαι τινος) ειναι αυτο που εμενα το τελευταιο αλλα πολυ παλια (σκεψου οτι εγω πηγα συμη καπου το 1994)και μετα το αγορασε ενας εκει και το νοικιαζει.
τωρα τα αλλα τρια τα ομοια δεν ξερω σε ποιον ανηκουν και αμα τυχαινει να ειναι και καποιο απο αυτα υπουργου

στην φωτο σου σημειωνω και το σπιτι που εμενα με τοξο και εχω κυκλωσει και τα αλλα που σου λεω.
τσπ ξεφυγα λιγο απο το θεμα

----------


## ελμεψη

Μια οπτική του λιμανιού από την δεξιά πλευρά όπως μπαίνεις με το πλοίο.

----------


## ελμεψη

Μια οπτική του λιμανιού από την αριστερή πλευρά όπως μπαίνεις με το πλοίο καθώς και από ψηλά, από την Παναγιά του Κάστρου.

----------


## ελμεψη

Λαμπρή Δευτέρα και πρωινός επισκέπτης στο λιμάνι της Σύμης ήταν το Salamis Glory. Αφού αποβίβασε του επιβάτες του, το Πρωτέας αναχώρησε με κάποιους από αυτούς και τους πήγε στην ιερά Μονή Πάνορμίτη για προσκύνημα. Στη συνέχεια επέστρεψε και να πώς διαμορφώθηκε η εικόνα στο λιμάνι.

*Αφιερομένη στο Μαστροκώστα γιατί τυγχένει να είναι το  Salamis Glory ένα από τα αγαπημένα του πλοία.

----------


## MYTILENE

Με αυτά τα διαμάντια που βάζεις φίλε μου θα με κάνεις να είναι η Σύμη ο επόμενος προορισμός  μου για χαλάρωμα και διακοπούλες.Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ......MYTILENE :Wink:

----------


## mike_rodos

Kαι ο κόλπος με το μικρό λιμανάκι της Ιεράς Μονής Πανορμίτη Σύμης, φτάνοντας τον Νοέμβριο με το ΠΡΩΤΕΥΣ... 


DSCN0947.jpg

----------


## ελμεψη

Δύο ακόμα εικόνες από την δεξιά πλευρά του λιμανιού της Σύμης.Στην δεύτερη απεικονίζεται και η εκκλησία του Ευαγγελισμού της Θεοτόκου.Αφιερωμένες στον MYTILENE που πιστεύω ότι τις επόμενες διακοπές του θα τις περάσει εκεί και στον mike_rodos για την ωραία φώτο του Πανωρμίτη.

----------


## mike_rodos

> Δύο ακόμα εικόνες από την δεξιά πλευρά του λιμανιού της Σύμης.Στην δεύτερη απεικονίζεται και η εκκλησία του Ευαγγελισμού της Θεοτόκου.Αφιερωμένες στον MYTILENE που πιστεύω ότι τις επόμενες διακοπές του θα τις περάσει εκεί και στον mike_rodos για την ωραία φώτο του Πανωρμίτη.


Ευχαριστώ πολύ ελμεψη! Σίγουρα η Σύμη είναι ένας από τους ιδανικότερους προορισμούς για διακοπές με στιγμές χαλάρωσης, ειδικότερα το λιμάνι της με τις καφετέριες και τις ψαροταβέρνες για μένα είναι κάτι το μοναδικό!!! Εγώ την έχω συνδιάσει με μονοήμερες αποδράσεις τα καλοκαίρια...

----------


## MYTILENE

> Δύο ακόμα εικόνες από την δεξιά πλευρά του λιμανιού της Σύμης.Στην δεύτερη απεικονίζεται και η εκκλησία του Ευαγγελισμού της Θεοτόκου.Αφιερωμένες στον MYTILENE που πιστεύω ότι τις επόμενες διακοπές του θα τις περάσει εκεί και στον mike_rodos για την ωραία φώτο του Πανωρμίτη.


 Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ φίλε μου να είσαι καλά.Μόνο από το τρόπο που το παρουσιάζεις δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην επισκεφθώ το φοβερό αυτό νησάκι.Σε ευχαριστώ

----------


## ελμεψη

Βραδυ Κυριακης του Πασχα και κατακλυσμος στο λιμανι της Συμης.Απο την δεξια πλευρα ο Πρωτεας, απο τα αριστερα βαρκες, σκαφη και ενα μεγαλο τουρκικο ιστιοφορο και guest της βραδιας το Μαρινα που ηρθε και φωτοβολησε το λιμανι.

----------


## hhhhnikos

*file sylver23 ta 3 spitia xtistika prin 3 xronia, sto spiti pou emenes einai tis ginekas tou kiriou alogoskoufi. To opoio to exei enoikiasei ena toyristiko grafio stin Symi. Oso gia tin parea tha pcaxo na bro foto apo to arxio mou me ploia pou katakairous exoun episkeuti tin Symi!!!
*

----------


## sylver23

σε ευχαριστω πολυ για τις πληροφοριες!

----------


## ελμεψη

Μεσημερι Μ.Παρασκευης και το πλωτο του λιμενικου σωματος με πληρη ταχυτητα αναχωρει με στοχο την αποτροπη αποβιβασης λαθρομεταναστων και την καταδιωξη των λαθρεμπορων

----------


## hhhhnikos

Σύμη καλοκαίρι 2008

----------


## ελμεψη

Αν και λιγο καθυστερημενη η ενημερωση,την Τριτη που μας περασε για μαλλον πρωτη φορα στα χρονικα το Βιτσετζος Κορναρος της Λ.Α.Ν.Ε. περασε το πρωι απο το λιμανι της Συμης προερχομενο απο Πειραια και το αντιστροφο εκανε το μεσημερι,ενωντας επιτελους το νησι με την πρωτευουσα που τοσο καιρο ειχε μεινει χωρις μεγαλο καραβι.Να σημειωθει οτι αυτη της μερες το Πρωτεας που εξυπηρετουσε το νησι δεν εκτελει τα δρομολογια του λογω ολιγοημερης συντηρησης.Μεγαλο καραβι παλι θα εχει το Σαββατο το Ιεραπετρα Λ. το οποιο θα περασει στις 15.00 απο το νησι.

----------


## ελμεψη

Μπορει να ειναι μικρο νησακι αλλα εχει πολλα να δωσει στους κατοικους και τους επισκεφτες του.Αρχικα, οι δυο πρωτες φωτογραφιες ειναι απο το γνωστο σε οσους την εχουν επισκευτει γεφυρακι.Στην πρωτη απεικονιζεται το τελωνιο,ενω στην δευτερη ο δρομος που οδηγει στο ρολοι.Η επομενη φωτογραφια ειναι τραβηγμενη απο το καρναγιο και φαινεται ο δρομος με τα ξενοδοχεια και οι βαρκες κατω απο αυτα.Τελος μια φωτογραφια απο τον οικισμο του Πεδιου,και πιο συγκεκριμενα απο ενα σημειο οπου βαρκες και καικια περνανε το χειμωνα τους.

----------


## hhhhnikos

Το Κορνάρος είχε έρθει ξανά στην Σύμη πριν πολλά χρόνια δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που έρχεται . Τότε έκανε εκδρομή από την Κρήτη στην Σύμη αν θύμωνε πρέπει να ήταν η Πρωτοχρονιά  η Πάσχα . Το Πρωτέας αρχίζει αύριο δρομολόγια .Όσο για το δρομολόγιο Σύμη – Ρόδο το έκανε το Σύμη (πρώην Ευτυχία) για φορτηγά και το Σύμη 2 για επιβάτες .

----------


## hhhhnikos

ΤΟ ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΣΥΜΗΣ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ 6-6-2009

----------


## hhhhnikos

ΤΟ ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΣΥΜΗΣ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ 6-6-2009

----------


## ελμεψη

> ΤΟ ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΣΥΜΗΣ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ 6-6-2009


Μπραβο Νικολα,ωραιες οι φωτο και σπανιες.Αληθεια εχει περασει ξανα απο Συμη το Ιεραπετρα γιατι δεν θυμαμε κατι τετοιο.

----------


## hhhhnikos

Σύμη 8-6-2009

----------


## ελμεψη

Το Πρωτεας τι εκανε εκει? Ελλειψη χωρου στο λιμανι και ειχε βγει εξω? Καιρο ειχε να  μποτιλιαριστει η το λιμανι της Συμης :Very Happy:

----------


## hhhhnikos

Περίμενε το Ιεράπετρα να βγει έξω για να πάει πάλι στην θέση του. Όσο για το αν έχει ξανά έρθει  το Ιεράπετρα Σύμη. Όχι είναι η πρώτη φορά. Το μόνο πλοίο της Α.Ν.Ε.Κ. που είχε έρθει Σύμη ήταν το Κάντια τότε που είχε γίνει το πάντρεμα με την Δ.Α.Ν.Ε.

----------


## hhhhnikos

Αφιερωμένες στο ελμεψη

----------


## ελμεψη

Ευχαριστω πολυ hhhhnikos, σπανια η πρωτη φωτο,οσο για τις αλλες δυο σπανια μας συνηθιζει να καθεται στη Συμη μερα και συγκεκριμενα σε εκεινο το σημειο.Αρα και αυτες μοναδικες.Συνεχισε ετσι να μας ενημερωνεις...

----------


## hhhhnikos

Το Ιεράπετρα τελικά θα περνά από Σύμη για 1 χρόνο και ξεκινά δρομολόγια από την ερχόμενη Τρίτη.

----------


## ελμεψη

Μια φωτογραφια της αριστερης εισοδου του λιμανιου της Συμης.

----------


## eliasaslan

Μετά τις πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες σας, θα ήθελα κι εγώ να βάλω το λιθαράκι μου στο θέμα που είναι αφιερωμένο σε ένα απο τα ομορφότερα - αν όχι το ομορφότερο - λιμάνι του Αιγαίου...  :Very Happy: 

Θα ήθελα να τις αφιερώσω στους συμφορουμίτες ελμεψη, hhhhnikos, και σε όλα τα μέλη που αισθάνονται ότι τους δένει κάτι παραπάνω με αυτό το νησί πέρα από το ότι είναι ένα τυχαίο νησί των Δωδεκανήσων...  :Cool: 

Αύγουστος 2008, πάνω στο κατάστρωμα του Dodekanissos Express... 

Εικόνα 1. Η αίσθηση που νιώθει ένας καραβολάτρης λοταν μπαίνει στο λιμάνι της Σύμης είναι κάτι ξεχωριστό, ιδιαίτερο και κάτι που δεν περιγράφεται με λόγια... Δυστυχώς οι εικόνες έχουν μικρή ανάλυση και έχουν χάσει την μαγεία που γεύτηκα όταν τις είδα... Μπορώ να σας πω ότι δεν απόλαυσα αυτό το λιμάνι εκείνη την ημέρα και για να το χορτάσω θα πρέπει να καθίσω σε ένα μπαλκονάκι και να χαζεύω τα καραβάκια που το επισκέπτονται για καμιά βδομάδα  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Razz: 

P5290006.JPG

Εικόνα 2, 3. Σε αυτές τις εικόνες προσπάθησα να αναδείξω όσο περισσότερο γίνεται την πανέμορφη αρχιτεκτονική των σπιτιών στην Σύμη, φυσικά καθοριστικός παράγοντας για την μοναδικότητα του νησιού...

P5290013.JPG

P5290026.JPG

----------


## ελμεψη

Ακομα δυο φωτογραφιες του λιμανιου της Συμης,απο δυο διαφορετικες οψεις.Τα απεικονιζομενα πλοια ειναι το Συμη ΙΙ και το μικρο φορτηγο Πανορμιτης.

----------


## japetus

Υπαρχει ακτοπλοϊκή σύνδεση της Σύμης με τη Ντάτσα στην τουρκία, έστω και με καϊκια;

----------


## hhhhnikos

Nai exei kathe sabbato to Symi 2

----------


## Notis

Το ΣΥΜΗ ΙΙ αναμένοντας το ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ Λ., που είχε πιάσει όλο τον προβλήτα, να αποπλεύσει, ώστε να πάρει και αυτό τη θέση του στο ομώνυμο λιμάνι.
Σάββατο 11/07/2009.
Το ίδιο απόγευμα μας πέρασε απέναντι στη Ρόδο. 
Εντύπωση μου έκανε η τιμή για μία σόδα, στο κυλικείο του. 2.20!

S5000617X.jpg

S5000618X.jpg

----------


## ελμεψη

Το λιμανι της Συμης ενα καλοκαιριατικο μεσημερι περιμενωντας να υποδεχθει τα τουριστικα πλοια.

----------


## despo

IMG_4369.jpgIMG_4365.jpgIMG_4367.jpgΜε το Διαγόρα και το Σύμη στη νέα του εμφάνιση.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Πανεμορφες οι φωτογραφιες που μας χαρισες φιλε despo!!!_

----------


## sylver23

Αχ αυτή η ΔΕΗ....

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχες φωτο απο το φίλο despo και των ευχαριστούμε.
Όντως sylver23 πρέπει σε μερικά μέρη να κόψουν τη .....ΔΕΗ. :Fat:

----------


## sylver23

Μα όποτε και όπου μέχρι και σε κάτι βουνά θες να βγάλεις μία φωτο, πάντα μα πάντα θα υπάρχει ένα καλώδιο της ΔΕΗ μπροστά σου...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μεγάλο όντως το πρόβλημα των ...απανταχού καλωδίων. Αντιμετωπίσιμο όμως, είτε πριν την λήψη με ένα προσεκτικό καδράρισμα ή αλλαγή γωνίας λήψης (υπάρχουν πολλοί που τα καλώδια τα ανακαλύπτουν μόνο κατόπιν εορτής, όταν ανοίξουν τα αρχεία στον υπολογιστή στο σπίτι τους), είτε μετά την λήψη με μία πολύ απλή - ολιγόλεπτη επεξεργασία σε κάποιο πρόγραμμα εικόνας (τα καλώδια "εξαφανίζονται" πολύ - πολύ εύκολα).

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ετσι ακριβως οπως  τα γραφει ο φιλος Espresso Venezia εξαφανιζοντα ευκολα

 Με την αδεια του φιλου despo να δουμε παλι την φωτογραφια διχως το καλωδιο

_IMG_4365.jpg

----------


## despo

Δεν γνώριζα φίλε Απόλλων οτι κάνεις καλλιτεχνικές δουλειές και σε αυτές τις φωτογραφίες, τις οποίες μου έστειλαν ηλεκτρονικά απο τη Σύμη !!

----------


## Ilias 92

Χειρουργείο!!

----------


## pantelis2009

*Ρεκόρ προσκυνητών στον Πανορμίτη*
H ΡΟΔΙΑΚΗ



Αναγνώστηκε 376 φορές 
Ημερομηνία 11/11/17 11:20

*Κατηγορίες*ΕπικαιρότηταΣύμη




*Στείλε το άρθρο σε μήνυμα στο FB*

Κοινή χρήση




Ρεκόρ προσκυνητών κατέγραψε φέτος η Ιερά Μονή Πανορμίτη Σύμης.
Σύμφωνα με στοιχεία των Λιμεναρχείων Ρόδου και Σύμης, από την 1η Νοεμβρίου μέχρι και σήμερα, διακινήθηκαν από τη Ρόδο, Κω, Κάλυμνο και τα υπόλοιπα νησιά της Δωδεκανήσου, καθώς και τον Πειραιά, περισσότεροι από 12.000 προσκυνητές προερχόμενοι, εκτός της Δωδεκανήσου, από την υπόλοιπη Ελλάδα και το εξωτερικό.
Σύμφωνα με τα ίδια στοιχεία ο μεγάλος όγκος των προσκυνητών διακινήθηκε, προς και από τον Πανορμίτη, με τα πλοία της ναυτιλιακής εταιρείας Dodekanisos Seaways, το επιβατηγό-οχηματαγωγό «Παναγία Σκιαδενή» και τα δύο ταχύπλοα καταμαράν «Δωδεκάνησος Εξπρές» και «Δωδεκάνησος Πράιντ». Εκπρόσωπος της ναυτιλιακής ερωτηθείς σχετικά ανέφερε στην «Ροδιακή» ότι από την 1η Νοεμβρίου μέχρι και αύριο (τελευταίο δρομολόγιο του «Παναγία Σκιαδενή») τα τρία πλοία θα έχουν εκτελέσει 45 συνολικά δρομολόγια από και προς Πανορμίτη και συγκεκριμένα:
28 δρομολόγια από Ρόδο, 6 από την Κω, 6 από την Κάλυμνο και 5 από την Λέρο.
Από τη Ρόδο μεταφέρθηκαν στον Πανορμίτη, 9.300 επιβάτες, 750  από την Κω, 700 από την Κάλυμνο και 380 από τη Λέρο, κίνηση σημαντικά αυξημένη σε σύγκριση με τα προηγούμενα χρόνια.
ΣΆ αυτό συνέβαλαν φυσικά ο έγκαιρος και σωστός προγραμματισμός των δρομολογίων, κυρίως της Dodekanisos Seaways, η αποτελεσματική ενημέρωση των πιστών, οι προσφορές των ναυτιλιακών εταιρειών και, φυσικά, οι καλές καιρικές συνθήκες του τελευταίου δεκαημέρου. Είναι άξιο αναφοράς, επίσης, το γεγονός ότι φέτος τα δρομολόγια όλων των πλοίων στον Πανορμίτη έγιναν με υποδειγματική τάξη παρά τη μικρή προβλήτα της Μονής, και χωρίς ταλαιπωρία για τις χιλιάδες των προσκυνητών, χάρις στις συντονισμένες ενέργειες των λιμενικών του Λιμεναρχείου Σύμης αλλά και τη συνεννόηση των εταιρειών. Να σημειωθεί, τέλος, ότι η Dodekanisos Seaways με απόφαση του προέδρου της κ. Γιώργου Σπανού πραγματοποίησε με το πλοίο «Παναγία Σκιαδενή» την Παρασκευή (χθες) ένα δωρεάν ταξίδι-προσκύνημα στον Πανορμίτη για 500 και πλέον άτομα ευπαθών κοινωνικών ομάδων.



Πηγή : Ρεκόρ προσκυνητών στον Πανορμίτη | Η ΡΟΔΙΑΚΗ http://www.rodiaki.gr/article/377672...#ixzz4y8N06SV1 
Follow us: @irodiaki on Twitter | efimeridarodiaki on Facebook

----------

